# Absinthe.



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I just found out today in my new beverage mag that its legal again in the US!

I look forward to ordering again!

I guess I missed the memo a few weeks back!


----------



## panicjunkie (Aug 8, 2008)

I just had the le fee from france,it was ok but there are better ones.It was artif.colored and not as natural looking or tasting.
Leopold bros. Absinthe Verte. I will try next week.
*
*


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Whats up sgresso?! Long time no see!:ss


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Mmm, molten licorice...


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

You can take a pass on the Lucid and the Kubler. Nothing you're going to find in the US will have any thujone. Sorry, basically absinthe is still illegal.


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

Its very easy to obtain here in any liquor store, a bit pricey, ive read alot of bad things about it but have always wanted to try it. Would be interested to hear about peoples experiences, good or bad.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

More to read on Absinthe from fellow members. :tu

*Absinthe help*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178975

*Found Absinthe
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154668

*St. George Absinthe Verte - Now Available!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149576

*Kubler 53 Absinthe
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123132

*What Goes Well With Absinthe?
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104564

*Lucid Absinthe 
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99285

*absinthe
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=63913

*Absinthe Drinkers? 
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13673

*Absinthe....
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10437


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

The best I have had of the current stuf is from Ted Breaux.
His blends are top IMO.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> More to read on Absinthe from fellow members. :tu


I wish people had more informative posts. Richard, couldn't you have just answered the question (or rather statement)?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe you can still get the hallucinogenic real mccoy in France somewhere but as far as the stuff that prompted Van Gogh to cut off his ear....can't get it here.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I wish people had more informative posts. *Richard, couldn't you have just answered the question (or rather statement)?*


No, I couldn't have because I have no experience with that spirit. 

In the "spirit" of the jungle I did what I thought was the next best thing, gather information for the OP.

Believe or not it took me a bit of time and effort to find/gather those thread titles and links and compose the post. I realize it is not "rocket science" but along the way I learned a bit myself.

In the past I have been applauded for such posts, this is the first time anyone has ever called into question my motives.

Oh well, life goes on. At this point it's just water under the ducks back.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> No, I couldn't have because I have no experience with that spirit.
> 
> In the "spirit" of the jungle I did what I thought was the next best thing, gather information for the OP.
> 
> ...


Ah, I should have added a . I'd hoped you would realize it was sarcasm. My apologies, sir.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Ah, I should have added a . I'd hoped you would realize it was sarcasm. My apologies, sir.


Well all righty then. I guess I am not so bad after all. This whole communication thing is tough sometime. 

I am so insecure that I thought the title below your avatar was about me. 

"I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, People Like Me!"

Where good


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Believe or not it took me a bit of time and effort to find/gather those thread titles and links and compose the post. I realize it is not "rocket science" but along the way I learned a bit myself.


And believe me, it took me a bit of time to read them all! 



tzaddi said:


> "I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, *People Like Me*!"


That we do Richard!

The effort you put in at CS is greatly appreciated :tu


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

The current legal stuff is just licorice flavored booze. High octane booze at that. If you have contacts in British Columbia you can get the good stuff from there. There's no limit to thujone content from that area of Canada. This really only applies to BC because although other areas of Canada allow varying levels of thujone, it's minimal compared to the real stuff. 

I've had some Swedish absinthe (might not have been manufactured in Sweden, but was shared with a Swede). It was very good. Not a real crazy drunk psychedelic experience, just an awesome buzz. Go for the good stuff!


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

I tried the real deal a few years ago (friend brought it back from Eastern European trip) It was awkward experience, Absinthe buzz was unique, body felt very disconected but my vision went through "phases" of sharpness then blur, balance was off, really unpredictable, not my cup of tea.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

BUMP.

This is a new craze for me. So far I've only tried Pernod. Had a couple of glasses without any ill or pleasant side effects (68% percent ethanol). Am I doing it wrong or is this simply licorice flavored green buzz?

Any brand suggestions ?

Jorge


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

RicoPuro said:


> BUMP.
> 
> This is a new craze for me. So far I've only tried Pernod. Had a couple of glasses without any ill or pleasant side effects (68% percent ethanol). Am I doing it wrong or is this simply licorice flavored green buzz?
> 
> ...


Jade Liqueurs Fine Absinthes

This is my favorite place to order.
Ted Breaux is one of the Reasons why Absinthe is being produced in quality again.
The Whole line of his Asbinthes are amazing and Affordable compared to what you find online.

I have tried many absinthes and Vintage stuff. His are equal if not better than a lot of the Vintage France ones like the original Pernod IMO.
IF you have a any questions Feel free to drop me a pm. As you can See from my profile Pic I know a bit about the subject LOL

Just ask some of the BOTL here of what happens when I get Absinthe Here at the house LOL ipe:


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks sgresso! Any particular recommendation from this line of absinthes? Also, are there any restrictions with on-line orders and shipping across state lines?

Jorge


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

RicoPuro said:


> Thanks sgresso! Any particular recommendation from this line of absinthes? Also, are there any restrictions with on-line orders and shipping across state lines?
> 
> Jorge


Jade Verte Suisse 65 this is my favorite so far

I have not had any problems with shipping.


----------

